# Got It Today



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

Just picked up 2006 23r LOVE IT to death traded in cabana 17 for it what a sweet deal. still cant believe all of thew storage space all over. The only thing I ahvent figured out yet was what to do with the stabilzer bars for the slide. Any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig. You really will love it.

I store my bars inside the little bike door, but I have a 21. There are a couple of velcro straps that hold them in place.

Others will chime in on what they do.

Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Congrats on the new rig. You really will love it.
> 
> I store my bars inside the little bike door, but I have a 21. There are a couple of velcro straps that hold them in place.
> 
> ...


I also have a 21 and do what Shake1969 does. Strap the velcro and into the bike door they go.

Enjoy your new Outback







!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ahhhh, it's easier for me to copy and paste, so here's another welcome here.

Awwwww Right! Welcome aboard! I gave Myers and Garrick a flyer to post about Outbackers.com and told them both that if they wanted to sell Outbacks to steer people to this site. Did the Myers folks tell you about outbackers.com?

Fill us in now. Where are you from? TV? The whole nine yards. Look into the Northeast Spring Rally at Otter Creek.

Not sure what you mean by the slide stabilizer bars. Do you mean the ones with the Outback, or bars you kept from your last TT?

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Not sure what you mean by the slide stabilizer bars. Do you mean the ones with the Outback, or bars you kept from your last TT?
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]78291[/snapback]​


Oops. I should have read Shake's reply. Seems you guys have it covered.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats tatsharleys on the 23RS
When I had the 21 I just laid them on the floor right inside the bike door
never had a problem with it.
Now there are mods with new storage areas for them.

Don


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Ahhhh, it's easier for me to copy and paste, so here's another welcome here.
> 
> Awwwww Right! Welcome aboard! I gave Myers and Garrick a flyer to post about Outbackers.com and told them both that if they wanted to sell Outbacks to steer people to this site. Did the Myers folks tell you about outbackers.com?
> 
> ...


Funny Im at 136 on the parkway myself. the bars that hold up the back slide is what I meant. And yes I got it from Myers and they didnt say boo about this site found it by surfing. Thanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tatsharleys said:


> Funny Im at 136 on the parkway myself. the bars that hold up the back slide is what I meant. And yes I got it from Myers and they didnt say boo about this site found it by surfing. Thanks.
> [snapback]78297[/snapback]​


Well we are definately neighbors. Myers is in South Jersey, right? How many miles away? I got mine at Garrick in North Jersey - about 40 or so miles. I didn't clock it.

Last summer I ran into a guy up in Lake George who had a Garrick sticker on the TT. I spoke to him about it and he said this was the third trailer he bought from Garrick - he swore by them. Told me service was excellent. So, that and a few other things steered me to them. Do you have any experience with Myers?

All the best with the 23RS - great trailer! Can I assume that since you got a bunk model, you have kids? Ahhhh, I can see mini Jersey Guy rallies in some of the campgrounds around here







. Quite a few guys from Jersey in here.

Scott


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> tatsharleys said:
> 
> 
> > Funny Im at 136 on the parkway myself.Â the bars that hold up the back slide is what I meant. And yes I got it from Myers and they didnt say boo about this site found it by surfing. Thanks.
> ...


Yeah I'm in Linden, Myers is in Lakewood exit 88. I bought my Cabana from them last year they were a pleasure. I bought it in 05 was an 04 used, the hot water heater didn't work and when I bought it , it did so you can imagine I was out of luck called them and without warranty or guarantee they repalced entire unit for free was a pleasure working with them. Saw them again at the raritan show and was looking and saw my same salesman the price was unreal so I had no choice. I have 2 queen beds with 1 twin bunk have 2 boys 17 and 2 so the lay out was perfect.

John (Linden/Sunnyside)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another Jersey family









Welcome.

Hey, Moosegut, he can meet us at the Dunkin Donuts on St George s for coffee too!!

As for the bars, I made a small shelf inside my storage area (see my gallery) for the bars in transit and then my hitch bars go there while camping.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course the 23RS has NO bike door so I for the time being store them in the front storage compartment...

I will soon though purchase some giant PVC pipe and make soeting ugly for the back bumper....

You will love the 23RS ....

And congradulations on passing the IQ and Good Looks test required to own a 23RS....


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

My wife had an old pair of Cross Country Skis that havent been used in years. Those went to the dump, but the zip up canvas bag they were in is perfect for the Slide Support Bars. I put them in there, zip it up, and slide it throught the bike door under the bunk.

The bag has leather ends so I don't have to worry about the floor getting scratched.

Alan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ingenious...Va Kidds


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulation on your new trailer ! I am sure you will have many wonderful times.

We've had a 23rs since last spring. Spent @ 30 night camping last summer and it exceded our expectations.

To store the rear slide supports I cut a tunnel across the rear of the trailer through the rear storage compartment. The tunnel went under the rear sofa, rear step & into the rear seat of the dinette. Having the rail in the rear make them very handy when setting up.

I got the idea from Kjdj, There are pictures of his tunnel on page six of the mod gallery.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome fellow New Jerseyan!! We live near Morristown which is not too far away from you. Here's how we store our slide supports.



















Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

VA_Kidds said:


> My wife had an old pair of Cross Country Skis that havent been used in years. Those went to the dump, but the zip up canvas bag they were in is perfect for the Slide Support Bars. I put them in there, zip it up, and slide it throught the bike door under the bunk.
> 
> The bag has leather ends so I don't have to worry about the floor getting scratched.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that probably adds a good 15 to 20 seconds to the set up time for the rear slide.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> You will love the 23RS ....
> 
> And congradulations on passing the IQ and Good Looks test required to own a 23RS....
> [snapback]78323[/snapback]​


I heard that for non-Outback brands of trailers if you have two eyes, ears, mouth (teeth not necessary) and nose, you pass the Good Looks Test and the IQ test has no flunkees.

Outback owners, however, portray a higher standard. We gotta have teeth.









Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > You will love the 23RS ....
> ...


Thpeek for yoursthelf.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]78323[/snapback]​
> ...


Actually that describes the West Virginia resident application standard..

Just Kidding!!!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

tatsharleys said:


> Just picked up 2006 23r LOVE IT to death traded in cabana 17 for it what a sweet deal. still cant believe all of thew storage space all over. The only thing I ahvent figured out yet was what to do with the stabilzer bars for the slide. Any ideas or suggestions.
> [snapback]78283[/snapback]​


Congratulations on a really nice home! We have a 23RS & keep the supports in the slide through storage compartment in front of trailer. When we get to the campground we take them out & put the bars for the hitch in. Has worked great for us for two years. Happy camping


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You know how you know that the toothbrush was invented in Arkansas?

Anywhere else, it would've been call the teethbrush.

Just repeating it...I didn't make it up.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and enjoy every moment you can.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tatsharley,

Congrats on the new trailer!









BTW, *supports* for the rear slide?







Is that what those two white steel thingys are for? No wonder the bed keeps dropping down.









Just kidding, of course. We kept our supports for the 26RS in the morgue drawer in the front storage compartment. Plenty of room.

Enjoy your new TT!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! Enjoy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

VA_Kidds said:


> My wife had an old pair of Cross Country Skis that havent been used in years. Those went to the dump, but the zip up canvas bag they were in is perfect for the Slide Support Bars. I put them in there, zip it up, and slide it throught the bike door under the bunk.
> 
> The bag has leather ends so I don't have to worry about the floor getting scratched.
> 
> ...


Now that is a GREAT idea!!! If I only had an old ski bag, I'd be in business..


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike,

Perfect! That's what I was hoping for. What is the diameter of the PVC? How is the other end of the strap attached to the bumper? (The end not seen in photo)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

PVC dia. is 4". One end of the bracket is bent straight as visible in the picture and the other end is bent under and screwed to the top of the bumper.

The arms need to be disassembled and nested together. I used these pins to replace the bolts that hold the two pieces together.










Mike


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

camping479 said:


> PVC dia. is 4". One end of the bracket is bent straight as visible in the picture and the other end is bent under and screwed to the top of the bumper.
> 
> The arms need to be disassembled and nested together. I used these pins to replace the bolts that hold the two pieces together.
> 
> ...


Slick. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT









Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Check out the Niagara Rally ... maybe you can join us.









Thor


----------

